# Jui jitsu in Austin TX......



## manofleisure (Feb 24, 2005)

I am looking for a Jui jitsu training group in the austin area but not of the popular brazillian type that is all over town.A group rather that a school would be better for me since I am a college student with a minimum wage job.

I do have the desire to train and already have a JKD training group of my own at my home on Tues. & Thurs.

I am looking for instruction in the art of juijitsu and was wondering if anyone on this site knew of anyone teaching in the local austin area that I could train with.

Thanks, Rob K.


----------



## rmclain (Feb 24, 2005)

Phil Cardella is teaching  classes at a school on South Congress Ave.  He teaches two classes per week there.

Here is the web site:  http://www.kimsoo-austin.com/

R. McLain


----------

